# "Poor Man's" Jupiter 2



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

The “completed” model in these photos is not intended to compete, be compared with, nor even viewed with lingering memories of, any another build seen in this forum (nor indeed any model forum that features photos of models built by anyone ages 3 and up).

It is submitted here in loving tribute to those similarly-challenged model builders who believe that three days is plenty of time to spend on any kit. Think of it as the establishing prototype entry in a Wonderfest-ivus for the rest of us where ribbons are awarded in Bizarro World fashion to those models that challenge the viewer to ask, unflatteringly, “How did he do that?”

As an example of the notoriety this build deserves, the photo of the LED wiring will be featured in an upcoming Wikipedia entry on “Unsafe Fire Hazards”. As can be seen, fourteen excessively over-sized General Electric LEDs were connected with fascinatingly grotesque stalagmites of solder plastered over with tar-like blobs of Liquid Tape. Most of the bulbs were inserted into modified plastic shelf clips that act as holders and that quickly begin to melt within 30 seconds of applying voltage. 

Ham-fisted installation of an after-market fusion core lighting system resulted in the repeated breakage of the switch leads until a final solution was found by driving a 12d nail through the switch and into the hull.

As to the details of ship construction, the parts were joined with cyanoacrylate glue in startlingly thick globs that left interesting sap-like creations when dry, enhancing the overall sci-fi feeling of the project. A profusion of oily fingerprints and gluey smears gave the clear plastic parts a textured look difficult to achieve by standard methods.

Various brands of paint, including Tamiya, Model Master, Dutch Boy, etc., were applied using airbrush, sable brush, hair brush, toothbrush and sagebrush. Boundary lines were ignored and paint allowed to flow freely around the parts with the understanding that this is an “impressionist” interior. Rattle-can paint was sprayed on the larger parts in venomous, spitting patterns, reminiscent of that of an adder.

To assist with the application and adhesion of decals I made use of Micro-Sol, Micro-Set and Micro-skill. Each decal was applied a minimum of three times, torn, then re-applied again. Those deemed too soiled or wrinkled for further application were promptly discarded and those details sanded off.

Attempts were made to feature scale figures in the ship but numerous painting efforts left the Robinson family genetic freaks, more resembling the various growth stages of the Elephant Man.

Also, the ship would have been photographed on a custom-made base except that the whole thing cants 30 degrees to the right. It’s best to forget that and imagine Major West foolishly landing the Jupiter 2 in quicksand.

Submitted for your refusal…









































































http://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a429/plasticpictures/P1000909.jpg


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Well I hope the text was just satire..... I see a very nice build by someone who must have had a good time with a great kit...... Keep posting.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

teslabe said:


> Well I hope the text was just satire..... I see a very nice build by someone who must have had a good time with a great kit...... Keep posting.....:thumbsup:


Agreed, this is excellent work. I'm curious. Where did you get the white LED mounts?


----------



## total victory (Jan 5, 2010)

very nice,i hadnt started on mine yet,still waiting to see if anything else becomes available for this model,ive been buying accessories and still dont know what else is out there,thanks for the great post your model looks great.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

that looks great


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Great commentary that taps into the psyche of ham-handed modelers everywhere (myself included). But every now and then the blind squirel finds the nut, and in this case sir, you located the entire nut dish. Exemplery build of which you should be proud. Your self-deprication proves the adage that "comedy is cruelty", but your J2 is clearly the work of a serious modeler.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Excellent write up. That's an exceptional effort for three days. Every artist/creator is more aware of their own failings than others. A solidly competent build!


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

Looks pretty respectable to me. It's NOT an easy kit by any means. I spent 150 hours direct labor on mine, so I'd say if that's 3 days work then it's pretty darn good. Nice job!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

THREE days? I'd love to see what you can do in a week


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Damn nice work for just three days!& I definitely would consider this a pro build from what i have seen so far
Let's see more pics when ya can:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

No corners cut that I can can see....................a solid build all the way around! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I could never do it all in three days, even if I had powers of hyper speed like Superman. Great job :thumbsup:.


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Very beautiful display but I don't think I would label this a "poor mans" model. it looks very professional to me.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

A+ for the chuckles if nothing else.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

One of my good friends built his in one weekend a few months back and I was floored! He recently added some core lighting to his Christmas tree lighting already in place, and the thing looks pretty damned nice! LOL. He was my own inspiration for building mine. That's just how he builds, end of story.

I think your build looks just great! Nothin' wrong there. The commentary was worth the read! Gave me a good morning chuckle! Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

I can't thank you folks enough for your encouraging reviews. I have to admit the camera was very kind to my creation. Let me state for the record that my tongue was firmly in cheek when I made the comment about not taking more than three days. I spent over a month on this build giving almost daily attention to at least some part of the kit. My sarcastic reference was to how I (and others, I'm sure) built models as a kid: more concerned with putting them together as fast as possible so I could look at them on my shelf - thus leaving gobs of glue, sloppy paint and wrinkled decals in my wake. I didn't mean to mislead anyone and I apologize if I did. 

I was admittedly frustrated toward the end of this build (wiring it up three times, re-painting parts over and over) and once even thought about sailing this thing out the window like a frisbee. That led to an (over-?) emphasis on the flaws in my work. My only form of self-defense was to laugh at them and share my amusement with you.

Anyway it was a fun build until the end and I think I just ran out of patience. Many thanks go to Henry and his TSDS decals and fusion core lighting system. Despite my jokes about using them, they are actually great. His decals do not tear, they look great and he even gives duplicates! Who does that? Everyone who's used his fusion core system knows how superb that is and if you don't have one for your build, I highly recommend getting one.

Happy modeling! And let's see more Jupiter 2 builds!


----------



## wayvryder (Apr 11, 2010)

Great looking build and your description made me laugh out loud. If I didn't know any better I'd say you were looking over my shoulder at my 1/350 Polar Lights Enterprise build.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Out of this world job on your Jupiter 2.:hat:


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

No complaints here! That is beautiful!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome work!! I would love to build these awesome sci fi ships, but when I see all the wiring, I get all freaked out!!


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

Mitchellmania said:


> Awesome work!! I would love to build these awesome sci fi ships, but when I see all the wiring, I get all freaked out!!


All you have to know is how to wire 1 LED. Then just do it 30 or more times. It's not really that difficult. Sure there's a little more to it then that, but not much.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Looks great !!!!


----------



## kirkenglish (Aug 13, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

wayvryder said:


> Great looking build and your description made me laugh out loud. If I didn't know any better I'd say you were looking over my shoulder at my 1/350 Polar Lights Enterprise build.


That's the next big project I have, too. Very intimidating!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm relieved by your disclosure. As I looked at the photos I was thinking, "Jeez, if this is as bad as all that, and I can't see what's so bad about it, what the heck does that say about ME?"


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That writeup had me fooled... until I saw the pics. Really nice build! Congratulations!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

I have read a LOT of posts about model building and replica prop collecting/fabrication, and your post is, bar none, the best written and funniest I have ever read and likely will ever read.

Funny, as Homer Simpson likes to say, because it is true.

I was another one of those 10 year old kids who couldn't even wait to get the model home, opening it up in the car and losing half a dozen smaller detail pieces before I could even get it in the house, only then to slaughter it by painting large surface areas by hand with small bottles of testors gloss paints and a bad brush....etc etc etc...all in an effort to slap it toegther as fast as I could to either play with it or throw it on the shelf and look at it.

So, your commentary hit home with a kindred spirit.

That said, very nice job. Very nice.

I built the Polar Lights version and did a decent job for being a ham-fisted modeler, but what always makes me laugh is recalling how I sweated such small tiny details, like on the control panels (what color was that knob? better watch another 5 hours of episodes until I can verify it is supposed to be RED and not ORANGE) only to realize after years of it sitting on my shelf, that I take the top off only about once a year, MAYBE, so all those details I fretted over spend most of their time in the lonely dark.

That said, your model deserves to be looked at, and I hope you enjoy doing so. I know I will be looking forward to your next build and commentary, as I have not laughed so hard reading this forum until today.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Well done and thanks for the write up I will use some of your tips on my build.


----------

